# Hello from NC



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Too bad you live so far from Chapel Hill. WELCOME to the forum!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our NC Paints!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out Ceder Ridge farm on Beatties Ford Rd. They don't do lessons but they know several folks in the area that may be able to help you.
There is also a barn across the road from Gilead Fire dept. I can't remember the name of the road. I think Browns farm but I'm not sure.i think they may be able to point you in the right direction. Latta equestian center may have info as well. They don't do dressage leassons to my knowledge but have dressage shows there a few times during the summer.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! for some reason I didn't get a notification until this morning! bleh. 

Hey Allison! I just moved from the Triangle area, and I have a friend who owns a beautiful black Friesian there. I had just found a trainer there too when I moved.

Thanks, Fireman, I'll check out Cedar Ridge first. My current trainer isn't with any particular barn, but I had been going out to Gilead Rd for lessons - it's a mostly private barn I think. She does dressage shows too. 

I'm looking forward to keeping up with the forums. I'm starting to purchase gear, helmet first, boots next) and hope to get to the point of leasing or half leasing a horse before the year is out maybe? 

I'm supposed to have my fourth dressage lesson this afternoon, but it's supposed to be 100 degrees. Is that safe?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome ^^

A lesson in 100 degrees is safe, provided you say properly hydrated, though not necessarily comfortable!


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

Awesome, thank you. I can deal with uncomfortable. I think. I'm hoping it'll be a lot cooler (or feel cooler anyway) where she's out in the country.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You could always take a wet bandana and wrap it around your shoulders/collar. It won't provide relief for the whole lesson, but it'll help for part of it! That's what I used to do when I was lessoning in the heat.


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

I won't have time to grab a bandana today - one of the reasons I need to find a new trainer is I have to leave straight from work and probably won't have time to change, because of the time slot available. But I am bringing a full, large bottle of water, and I can try wet paper towels for the same purpose. 

I really want to keep working with her though - I've learned a lot already - with a lot more to go, I'm sure. :blueunicorn:


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

Annnnnnd, she just canceled the lesson due to heat. This is the third time (I think) my lesson has gotten canceled due to weather - once it was for below freezing temperatures. Maybe I should try to check out a different barn later today.


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

I wanted to edit to add: Not my horse, so not my call. She's doing what she needs to for her horse - I just wish I could get more lessons in. Summer in NC can be brutal.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Fluffydragon said:


> I wanted to edit to add: Not my horse, so not my call. She's doing what she needs to for her horse - I just wish I could get more lessons in. Summer in NC can be brutal.


They certainly can, but this is an ususually long spell for June.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

If a lesson is in the sun, I cancel if the heat INDEX reaches triple digits. If I am in the covered ring, it is usually OK.


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

Unfortunately, I've found very few indoor rings down here, I don't know why.

Had to postpone my lesson again since it's going to reach 100 and the weather calls for 'torrential rain'.

Hopefully next week I'll be able to get on a horse again!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Fluffydragon said:


> Unfortunately, I've found very few indoor rings down here, I don't know why.
> 
> Had to postpone my lesson again since it's going to reach 100 and the weather calls for 'torrential rain'.
> 
> Hopefully next week I'll be able to get on a horse again!


Next week looks WORSE!

I am about to cancel all my lessons...ARGH! Mon and Tues are in the 100's!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Next week looks WORSE!
> 
> I am about to cancel all my lessons...ARGH! Mon and Tues are in the 100's!


I've had to alter my schedule to trim our horses as soon as it starts getting light at 5:45am, and I'm still sweating before I'm done :-(


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

This NC weather is driving me crazy! It seems like we just got out of winter two months ago, and now the heat is almost unbearable. What happened to our pleasant, warm temperatures?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, this 10 straight days of 98 to 100 plus degrees is getting old, quick. It is actually raining at the moment, a gift from heaven IMO. Greg Fischel at WRAL keeps talking about the possibility of hitting 105 next week!! 

I'm not a fan of hot weather, 40 years in Fla cured me of that, and gave me a permanent case of heat exhaustion when it's this hot. I just count off the months until October, when cool weather returns. 

I bring my horses in after hosing them down if the heat index goes above 100. 

They get to cool off, and I try to make it back inside before the " dizziness" hits. Gotta say I LOVE fall and winter here. 

Only 3 months and 13 days till October   
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Yes, this 10 straight days of 98 to 100 plus degrees is getting old, quick.


...and no end in sight with 90+ everyday in the 10 day forecast, too.


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, shoot. I may not get in a lesson next week either. We're going to play it by ear.

Right now I'm scheduled for a early Sunday group trail ride at another new barn I want to visit anyway.

We'll see how that goes.:cowboy:


----------



## Fluffydragon (Jun 10, 2015)

The trail ride was fun! if I ever decide all I want to do is trail ride, I'd totally do it out at Latta. They have 16 miles of trails, and the scenery was lovely. There's a lake on the property, while we didn't see, I'm willing to bet it's visible on the longer rides. They offer an hour and a half 'sunset ride' that includes a dinner, so I'm going to do that at some point as well. 

I rode Maggie, an Appendix Quarter Horse who was adorable and sweet. The whole line of horses stepped pretty fast for a trail ride, and it was fun. I was supposed to keep her from eating the greenery, but I didn't want to tug on her head too hard. I never know what to do if they just want to eat.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

My lessons on Tues are limited to two. One at 7 and the other at 8. After that is too hot. This heat wave will stop, someday.


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Gotta love NC weather 😜 I did think we had a really nice spring though, lots of nice days with low humidity. But you never know here, usually it feels like 2 weeks of bearable temperatures and then right into hot and humid. You can't really count on cool weather until late October. My old girl is staying either in her stall with a fan or in the shade, her choice. Me, I'm staying in the house except for feeding time, but I do have the advantage of being able to look out of the window or share watermelon on the carport 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Fluffydragon said:


> The trail ride was fun! if I ever decide all I want to do is trail ride, I'd totally do it out at Latta. They have 16 miles of trails, and the scenery was lovely. There's a lake on the property, while we didn't see, I'm willing to bet it's visible on the longer rides. They offer an hour and a half 'sunset ride' that includes a dinner, so I'm going to do that at some point as well.
> 
> I rode Maggie, an Appendix Quarter Horse who was adorable and sweet. The whole line of horses stepped pretty fast for a trail ride, and it was fun. I was supposed to keep her from eating the greenery, but I didn't want to tug on her head too hard. I never know what to do if they just want to eat.


I worked at Latta as a trail guide for years as a part time job. I actually worked for 3 different operators over the years. Theres alot of pretty trails on the back side of the property as well. My wife and i and the girls still occasionally trailer down there to ride once in a while. It's a pretty park.


----------



## karensc (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Fluffydragon! I'm living south of charlotte just over the border into SC. I had a lesson a couple weeks ago in the 100 degree weather, and it was terrible for me. I actually felt ill and I didn't even ride 30 min. I'll never do that again. I had contacted my instructor the day before to ask her if we'd still ride in that kind of heat and she said it was fine. I kind of wish she had cancelled it. 

Latta sounds likes a lot of fun. I will have to go there and check it out!


----------

